# refurbished computer



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello! If you need a 2nd computer, a computer for your child/ren or for grandma or grandpa, I currently have one for sale. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...:MESE:IT&ih=016
It just needs a monitor. Complete. 
It has just been cleaned. I will also be adding various other computer, towers, and accessories on ebay being as I am cleaning out the house!! 
Tell me if there is anything specific you'd like to buy and I'll try to get it up on ebay asap.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Teresa S. said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...:MESE:IT&ih=016


The link got messed up and doesn't work. You might want to try it again, and maybe post the item# as well.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-E-PC-refurb_...yZ140072QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
here is the working link. sorry about the non-working link!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Please dont take this the wrong way, but its not work your price when you figure in the shipping. While the base machine isnt to bad if you have the upgrades to make it usable otherwise.  Its and old, machine, old out dated, non supported OS,not enough memory or disk and it still needs a monitor. Even for Linux its a bit on the small side as is. 

If you look for, $100-$130 shipped you can get a 1-2ghz XP, 256 or more mem, 40gb+ disk, cdrw.

there comes a time when the dumpster is the correct place for a machine.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way, but its not work your price when you figure in the shipping. While the base machine isnt to bad if you have the upgrades to make it usable otherwise. Its and old, machine, old out dated, non supported OS,not enough memory or disk and it still needs a monitor. Even for Linux its a bit on the small side as is.
> 
> If you look for, $100-$130 shipped you can get a 1-2ghz XP, 256 or more mem, 40gb+ disk, cdrw.
> 
> there comes a time when the dumpster is the correct place for a machine.


The dumpster will be the place for all of my computer stuff if they don't sell! I just wanted to try to see if any one wanted any of these things before they are land fill. I will be selling other things like tons of mice, gobs of ram, ethernet cords, software, some 1,000 mhz motherboards, cases, etc... hopefully somebody will find use in these items.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Craigslist would be another option, if you have one close to you. It's easier to get a few bucks for something like that if the buyer doesn't have to pay more for shipping than for the computer. Or, if it's time for the dumpster, maybe someone local would want it instead.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Can try selling for few bucks on craigslist, there is also a giveaway area on craigslist and then there is a freecycle in many areas. 

I hate seeing still usable stuff go to landfill. Stuff doesnt have to be state of the art to be useful to somebody.

Xp and Ubuntu will run on this computer but prefer minimum of 256mb ram. Puppy however would be quite happy with these specs. Plenty room for both win98 and Puppy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Teresa S. said:


> The dumpster will be the place for all of my computer stuff if they don't sell! I just wanted to try to see if any one wanted any of these things before they are land fill. I will be selling other things like tons of mice, gobs of ram, ethernet cords, software, some 1,000 mhz motherboards, cases, etc... hopefully somebody will find use in these items.


Is there a cheapcycle in your area? There's one here and people sell computers all the time. They sell, too, because in a little while after they post, they'll repost and say it sold (they repost to stop all the inquiries).


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Instead of trowing them away why not try to find someone that does what we do. When someone gives us an old puter we load it with games and find a kid or kids that doesn't have a game boy or anything like that and give it to them. We have tons of games for the older puters. Sam


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

The closest craiglist is hours from here...that goes down the drain... no freecycle cheapcycle...not anything of that sort. Ebay or land fill...  I can, however add ram to equal 256mb after the auction ends if no one buys it. I could also install xp... would this attract more bidders? 10gb is the largest *spare* hard drive I have. All others are 8,6,4,and 2... This computer came with windows 2k...I didn't want my personal information left on it, so I erased the hard drive and loaded 98, being as I don't have the original restore disk. Would xp and more ram attract more bidders? Ubuntu?


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

In my limited experence with puters I don't think you can just put XP on as you can the older windows. They finally figured out how to make you buy them, unless someone know more than I which is very likely. Good luck Sam


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Why couldn't you do so? This computer meets the requirements. I've installed xp on computer alot older than this one.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

tamsam said:


> In my limited experence with puters I don't think you can just put XP on as you can the older windows. They finally figured out how to make you buy them, unless someone know more than I which is very likely. Good luck Sam


Well Xp with 128mb is BARE miniumum config. By the time you buy a legal copy of XP and upgrade the memory to a usable system you $150 or more dollars. With new computers in the $250 and laptops in the $350 range, WHY spend money on outdated systems.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

If they don't sell, why don't you try giving them to needy kids in your area. Alot of people can't afford computers but would like to have one for their kids. Just my 2 cents.
frank b


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Here - a P4 1.6, with 256mb, 20gb, CDRW is worth about $60 - anything older or slower than this is worth about $20, but is a hard sell. The small demand for the $20 systems are for those with dual com ports - folks use them as "emulators" to aid in hacking Dishnetwork satellite - which is legal here.

I'd try selling at http://www.kijiji.com ( http://www.kijiji.ca for those in Canada).


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Teresa S. said:


> Why couldn't you do so? This computer meets the requirements. I've installed xp on computer alot older than this one.


You can install XP, but why, first you have to pay more for the OS than the machine is worth, your memory starved and disk short to start with. Speed of CPU is usable but why invest the money in such an old machine when you can get much newer machines for the same or slightly more and you can get NEW for not much more. Not that it cant be done but why.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> You can install XP, but why, first you have to pay more for the OS than the machine is worth, your memory starved and disk short to start with. Speed of CPU is usable but why invest the money in such an old machine when you can get much newer machines for the same or slightly more and you can get NEW for not much more. Not that it cant be done but why.


 I bought xp a long time ago. legal. 3 unused NEW product keys. No money there...this computer isn't for me, obviously, so I don't even see the point in telling me about newer systems....yes, I know they're cheap (I got this brand new dell for 500$) BUT there are those wo CAN NOT afford to pay 300 or 400 dollars!! If it doesn't sell, I will simply toss it. Needy children in the area? Everyone around here owns 2 or more computers. (newer than this one I'm selling) I'm not going to waste my time and effort trying to find a home for this pc. It is simple just to toss it.  thanks everyone for your comments and questions. I desire for this thread to be deleted.


----------

